# What are friends for?



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I had to post this tonight before I went t bed because I was so blown away that I still can't get over it.

Ben (GreySmoke) and I have been planning on getting together Saturday as a sort of birthday herf/mission herf (the mission is to smoke all 3 LFD Factory Press cigars). But today I PMed him to ask him if I could borrow his nail gun and compressor to put trim up in my house (we're re-doing the floors). So he said sure and I went to go get it... and yes, have a smoke. 

It was already generous of him to let me borrow his gear (I wanted to rent it from him but he would have none of that), but I walk out onto the herfdeck and there is sitting a present for me. Today was my actual birthday. So I pull out this box and see the Acid logo, of course we both laughed. Then I open it and see these 601 green coronas, which I have been wanting for quite some time. As you can see, 2 of them are gone. One was my birthday smoke and the other went back to Ben.

I just cannot find the words to effectively explain what an incredible feeling it is to have a friend who wouldn't think twice to give you the shirt off his back. (It would be a little big on me, but thanks anyway Ben.  ) I am humbled and only wish I had the means to give you a dozen boxes at every birthday, herf, Christmas, Kwanzaa, whatever. :lol: Thank you, dear friend. You made this birthday a great one.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That my friend is a true BOTL at his finest! Very much a class act! Happy B-Day!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

What a present! Happy birthday and enjoy smokin the greens!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

You guys are true BOTL's. Honestly the IL/WI crew is full of great guys like this.

Happy birthday Mike


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Happy birthday!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday. What a great surprise.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> *Honestly the IL/WI crew is full of great guys like this.*


Yourself included. Its great to have you back.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now that is a true BOTL!!! And Happy Birthday Brother!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You both are true BOTL's. Happy Birthday Mike and WTG Ben!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy birthday, what an awesome present.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

gratz on a nice birthday score... stashing it inside the acid box was a nice touch  way ta go, Ben!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

True BOLT. Happy birthday man.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday mitro, and Ben obviously feels the same way about you and your friendship. Awesome...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow thats a great gift. I love the packaging lol


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent gift.

Happy birthday, Mike.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice there!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

What a great birthday gift!! Happy birthday bro!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday and what a great gift and smoke!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice..Happy Birthday


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great gift!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Mitro--man what an awesome gift from another outstanding BOTL here. I hear they are some good smokes. I really like the Red Lable and was told the Greens were good also. Need to give them a try after seeing this!

Nice going GreySmoke!


----------



## in2xshp-cl (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll have to say nice touch with the Acid box, great gift btw, sweet gift. Hope you had a great b-day.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thats super rad man !! happy birthday....great friend there indeed


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

That Brother is a keeper! Happy B-Day!

NWSmoke


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent! You deserve it mike! You are one of those people who would give the shirt off your back too!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday ... that a nice way to package a gift.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats my kind of gift-

Happy B day

way to go Ben


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks bro I appreciate the kind words, but I wouldn't do this for anyone, Mike is a giver and he thinks of others before himself. He will by a box of cigars only to give all of them away without ever having one himself, just to make others happy. Mike exemplifies the spirt of the term "Brother of the Leaf". I am proud to call you friend and neighbor. Enjoy the "ACIDS"...

And try, just try not to give em all away this time.....:mrcool:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Thanks bro I appreciate the kind words, but I wouldn't do this for anyone, Mike is a giver and he thinks of others before himself. He will by a box of cigars only to give all of them away without ever having one himself, just to make others happy. Mike exemplifies the spirt of the term "Brother of the Leaf". I am proud to call you friend and neighbor. Enjoy the "ACIDS"...
> 
> And try, just try not to give em all away this time.....:mrcool:


I agree about Mike, one of the most generous BOTL I have ever met! Happy Birthday buddy, and enjoy!

Ben, you are getting up there in the generosity department as well


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Both mike and ben are true botl in every sense of the term. 

I will never forget the time we spent together, and hopefully we can do it again soon.

the 601's are an amazing gift for an amazing botl by an amazing botl.

Happy belated birthday Mike.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, and enjoy those 601s.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great story - a true show of friendship at it's best! And I love the Acid box gag - classic! :lol:


----------



## bigluke23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job guys...I wish I could get up to herf with you all more often...I had a great time at Belicoso's...who knows, maybe us central and southern illinoisans will have to come up there and show you how you really herf!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

What a gift!! Good going guys!! and Happy B-Day


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Happy belated birthday - that's a hell of a nice gift .....way to go Ben!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> That my friend is a true BOTL at his finest! Very much a class act! Happy B-Day!


agreed classy move right there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

The best...your right words just dont work.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

GREAT GIFT! *Happy* *Birthday*!


----------

